# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si te ndryshoj URL te Web faqes?

## moby

Nese ka njohuri dikush te me tregoje se si mund te ndryshoj URL adresen e Web faqes time. Psh, nese linku shkon ne www.example.com/sport*/lajmipare.php* , te url adresa te shikohet si www.example.com/sport. Shpresoj te jem i qarte.

Falemnderit

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

ne s'gaboj

i bie qe *lajmipare.php*
te jete index.php tek www.example.com/sport

----------


## moby

> ne s'gaboj
> 
> i bie qe *lajmipare.php*
> te jete index.php tek www.example.com/sport



Ndoshta nuk e kam sqaruar si duhet:

nese faqja eshte example.com, ne te ka rubriken sport, e cila perbehet naga disa lajme (lajmipare, lajmidyte,lajmitrete...). Kur te klikojme tek linku per ta lexuar njerin nga lajmet (psh lajmipare), ne url address te mos duket www.example/sport/lajmipare.php, por url-ja te maskohet, dhe per cdo lajm qe likojme te qendroje www.example.com/sport/

pershendetje

----------


## Abrakatabra83

> Ndoshta nuk e kam sqaruar si duhet:
> 
> nese faqja eshte example.com, ne te ka rubriken sport, e cila perbehet naga disa lajme (lajmipare, lajmidyte,lajmitrete...). Kur te klikojme tek linku per ta lexuar njerin nga lajmet (psh lajmipare), ne url address te mos duket www.example/sport/lajmipare.php, por url-ja te maskohet, dhe per cdo lajm qe likojme te qendroje www.example.com/sport/
> 
> pershendetje


jam pak vonë por mund të bëhet me ajax (por ndoshta duhet të ndryshosh tër strukturën e faqes)

----------


## ViRuSi_ZeRo

Pershendetje , nuk e di per cfare arsye kerkon te besh nje gje te tille me URL-n , por je duke ber dicka te gabuar sepse sjell shum mangesi ne faqen e internetit per ta aksesuar si google (SEO) ashtu edhe nga vet userat per te bere share nje lajm nuk do arijne ti bejn dot share sepse nuk kane url unike lajmet.
Shembull:nese mua me pelqen "Lajmi3" dhe dua ta postoj ne faqen time ne facebook kjo do jet e pamundur sepse nuk ka nje url per ate lajm.

gjithsesi nese dieshiron ta besh dicka te tille mund ta besh me htaccess , ose jquery e ajax duke mos i ber refresh faqes, ose mund ti dergosh te gjitha kerkesat nje nje class ne php dhe ti perpunosh e ti ndash aty sipas deshires

----------


## wind

perdore .httacces per me ba rewrite rule ne link

----------

hektor.m (23-05-2014)

----------

